# South Australia IT Jobs



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,

I have applied for South Australia State Sponsorship(190). Meanwhile, seeking your valuable input to understand the IT job opportunities there. I have 5 years of experience as Software developer with expertise in BPM Lombardi. But when I searched for the same skill in South Australia, never found a single option. Is it possible to get a job in other fields there? My concern is I don`t have experience in any other filed other than Software Development.Please suggest.

Sim


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

Try and create a LinkedIn profile and connect with recruiters. That works.


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Sa ss*

Hi sim_bangalore,

When you applied exactly ? I applied on 2nd July and sent the documents on the same day ? 

I am not sure in tracking system where the status will be updated ? any idea ?





sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for South Australia State Sponsorship(190). Meanwhile, seeking your valuable input to understand the IT job opportunities there. I have 5 years of experience as Software developer with expertise in BPM Lombardi. But when I searched for the same skill in South Australia, never found a single option. Is it possible to get a job in other fields there? My concern is I don`t have experience in any other filed other than Software Development.Please suggest.
> 
> Sim


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

I have hired an agent who has applied on my behalf on 6th July. What is your occupation?I have got my skill assessment done as "Software Engineer".



zqureshi said:


> Hi sim_bangalore,
> 
> When you applied exactly ? I applied on 2nd July and sent the documents on the same day ?
> 
> I am not sure in tracking system where the status will be updated ? any idea ?


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Sa ss*

Same here. My occupation is also Software Engineer. So according to your agent, what is the time period for SA application ?




sim_bangalore said:


> I have hired an agent who has applied on my behalf on 6th July. What is your occupation?I have got my skill assessment done as "Software Engineer".


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

I don`t think that you need to send document to SA.Now you just need to submit your EOI, then send an email to them with your EOI details.Also you need to upload the necessary documents. Please visit SA migration site,it's clearly mentioned there.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

I have hired a MARA registered agent and hope that he will take care of everything. As per him it should not take more than a month to get the sponsorship now. Which technology do you work on?


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

I am Java J2EE developer with some ePayment and security skills. What about you ?

SA processing time is 8 weeks maximum, I believe. Hopefully, we will we hear from them soon. 



sim_bangalore said:


> I have hired a MARA registered agent and hope that he will take care of everything. As per him it should not take more than a month to get the sponsorship now. Which technology do you work on?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

I worked for Java/J2ee initially but last 2 years have been working in BPM Lombardi.I don`t think I will get any Lombardi job in SA. However few java jobs are available. I am really worried about the job now.


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Sa ss*

Why you have not applied for NSW and VIC ? You might get some related jobs there ? SA has many java j2ee jobs but they are not in very good companies. 



sim_bangalore said:


> I worked for Java/J2ee initially but last 2 years have been working in BPM Lombardi.I don`t think I will get any Lombardi job in SA. However few java jobs are available. I am really worried about the job now.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

I do not have Band 7 in all IELTS module. Overall I have 7.5 but 6.5 in reading.
I am eligible only for SA and NT. SA is better than NT I believe. What is your plan for job search? Can we get some other kind of job as well? I am not so biased towards IT.





zqureshi said:


> Why you have not applied for NSW and VIC ? You might get some related jobs there ? SA has many java j2ee jobs but they are not in very good companies.


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I don`t think that you need to send document to SA.Now you just need to submit your EOI, then send an email to them with your EOI details.Also you need to upload the necessary documents. Please visit SA migration site,it's clearly mentioned there.



Hi,

On the website following procedure is mentioned:



From 1 July 2012 you will need to follow this process to apply for state nomination:
1.Lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) through SkillSelect and choose “South Australia” only and the relevant visa subclass (190 or 489). You will need to determine which visa subclass you qualify for.
2.Immediately after lodging your EOI, you should submit an online application for state nomination through the Immigration SA website. You will need to enter your EOI ID number into the state nomination application form.
3.Your state nomination application will then be processed by Immigration SA according to the processing times listed on the eligibility requirements page. 
4.You can monitor Immigration SA’s client tracking system to track the progress of your application.
5.If your state nomination application is approved, you will be nominated by Immigration SA through the SkillSelect system. 
6.Approved applicants nominated by Immigration SA in SkillSelect, will then be invited by DIAC to lodge a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application.

Please confirm if I am wrong.

Regards,


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes that's the procedure now. No need to send the documents through post,online application will solve the purpose.


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Sa ss*

Wrong. 

You have to send hard copies, but only few not all. Below is clearly mentioned in SA website.

Important: Your hard copy supporting documents must be registered by Immigration SA within thirty days from the date that you submit your application online.



sim_bangalore said:


> Yes that's the procedure now. No need to send the documents through post,online application will solve the purpose.


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Yes that's the procedure now. No need to send the documents through post,online application will solve the purpose.


After submitting application there is a cover sheet montioning following:

"You must now attach all relevant supporting documents to this Application Cover (1 page) and POST (we PREFER documents POSTED to us) to Immigration SA, Level 5, 131-139 Grenfell Street, Adelaide, South Australia 5000 OR COURIER to Immigration SA, Level 5, 131-139 Grenfell Street, Adelaide, South Australia 5000. Do not fax or email these documents. Any documents not in English must be accompanied with an English translation or they will NOT be considered in the application process. 

In support of my application for Sponsorship under the General Skilled Migration Program from the Government of South Australia, I enclose the following (please tick as appropriate) and understand that this Sponsorship will not proceed until Immigration SA has received all the documentation required (all documents must be sent together, separate documents sent will not be accepted): 

Important: Your hard copy supporting documents must be registered by Immigration SA within thirty days from the date that you submit your application online. "

Regards,


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

SA is not known too much for IT...so be prepared for some more job search as compared to other states...

Try n search for jobs in Java/J2ee field as compared to ur BPM tool...

P.S I was also offered SA sponsorship.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

@aussieland ....Thanks for your advice. Are you in South Australia now?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for rectifying me. I found its mentioned in the SA site - "Documents do not need to be originals or certified copies, but must be true copies of genuine originals."

Do we need to certify the photo copies before sending through post? Please suggest.

Sim




zqureshi said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You have to send hard copies, but only few not all. Below is clearly mentioned in SA website.
> 
> Important: Your hard copy supporting documents must be registered by Immigration SA within thirty days from the date that you submit your application online.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Thanks for rectifying me. I found its mentioned in the SA site - "Documents do not need to be originals or certified copies, but must be true copies of genuine originals."
> 
> Do we need to certify the photo copies before sending through post? Please suggest.
> 
> Sim


no need to certify, just send photocopies.. 
Please let me know as you get reply, i have also lodged the case


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

I have certified all the photocopies and submitted to my agent.He has sent the documents on 9th July.Have not heard anything from SA yet. Anybody here has got any further update from SA?


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I have certified all the photocopies and submitted to my agent.He has sent the documents on 9th July.Have not heard anything from SA yet. Anybody here has got any further update from SA?


they dont email you as they receive documents.. track your application by the reference number you got and it will say "Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office"

this is my status at the moment.. waiting for further progression :ranger:


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

immu999 said:


> they dont email you as they receive documents.. track your application by the reference number you got and it will say "Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office"
> 
> this is my status at the moment.. waiting for further progression :ranger:


When did you post the documents?My status shows as "Online application submitted".


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

i posted right after online submission i.e. 5th july, check your courier service if they hane delivered the package. Your agent must have got a tracking number


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I have applied for SA SS but I am confused that did I make a good decision as my ACS assessment is approved for software Engg and reading this thread I feel IT jobs are very less in SA. I have been working with a MNC for last 4 yrs on Microsoft tech. Please guide me on whether there are opening for my job profile.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for SA SS but I am confused that did I make a good decision as my ACS assessment is approved for software Engg and reading this thread I feel IT jobs are very less in SA. I have been working with a MNC for last 4 yrs on Microsoft tech. Please guide me on whether there are opening for my job profile.


I have similar concerns.
so i might also apply for WA after this, but you never know; i have seen people in Sydney and Melbourne dont get a job either. 

you will have to take this risk! the good thing is; after 2 years you will be free to move anywhere.. 

Regards,


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

*Cash in Hand*

While applying for South Australia SS i found two options confusing regarding Cash in Hand and total Assets...Can you tell me what is the sufficient Amount that needs to be filled there and do they ask for the proof of fund upon arrival like Bank Statement.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

immu999 said:


> I have similar concerns.
> so i might also apply for WA after this, but you never know; i have seen people in Sydney and Melbourne dont get a job either.
> 
> you will have to take this risk! the good thing is; after 2 years you will be free to move anywhere..
> ...


But I dont think Software Engg is on the SMP list for WA. please correct me if I am wrong:confused2:


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> While applying for South Australia SS i found two options confusing regarding Cash in Hand and total Assets...Can you tell me what is the sufficient Amount that needs to be filled there and do they ask for the proof of fund upon arrival like Bank Statement.


For Offshore Applicant's SA website advises:


> Family composition, Total funds, Cash or savings component
> Main applicant only, AUD$ 25,000, AUD$ 20,000


Cash = Cash or securities which can be converted into cash on demand.

Total Funds = Cash (as above) + Other Assets 

Other assets may mean assets on which you (or your partner) have ownership to sell & convert into cash but may take time to liquidate or valuation may change due to distress sale.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> But I dont think Software Engg is on the SMP list for WA. please correct me if I am wrong:confused2:


You are right.

There are only two job codes on WA SMP List for 2012, which are to be assessed by ACS. Chief Information Officer & ICT Business Analyst

Link to Full list is here : http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> But I dont think Software Engg is on the SMP list for WA. please correct me if I am wrong:confused2:


not sure about Soft Engineer but ICT Business Analyst is there.. which is my occupation 

regards,


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

Update from immigration SA is that only few invitations would be issued for July month:


> Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 2 July 2012.
> 
> Please note: Immigration SA will only be able to nominate a limited number of state nomination applicants in July 2012. This is due to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) setting a limit on the number of state nominations available during the first month of 'SkillSelect'.
> 
> ...


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

WA is open for Business Analyst I guess. Do you think that WA is also sponsoring Software Engineers?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

My SA application status has been updated to "Documents Received". 




immu999 said:


> they dont email you as they receive documents.. track your application by the reference number you got and it will say "Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office"
> 
> this is my status at the moment.. waiting for further progression :ranger:


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> My SA application status has been updated to "Documents Received".


congratulations


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

immu999 said:


> congratulations


Hi,

I am getting an error "requested page could not be found" when I try to access the SA link to view the status of my application. Are you able to view your application status?

Regards,
Sim


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

its working now.. pls check..


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> WA is open for Business Analyst I guess. Do you think that WA is also sponsoring Software Engineers?


WA is sponsoring 3 ICT occupations for 2012 as per their list on website:
135111 Chief information officer 
261111 ICT business analyst 
313112	ICT customer support officer


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

immu999 said:


> congratulations


Hi,

got any further update on SA application?

Sim


----------



## TKB (Jul 25, 2012)

*xxxx*

I have applied for SA SS. My Online Application Completed & Submitted(06 Jul 2012) and Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office(13 Jul 2012). Can anyone please tell me what will be the next step SA is going to take. How much i have to wait. I mean when i ll get next response.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> got any further update on SA application?
> 
> Sim


not yet bro.. I think the first round of invitations will be sent in first week of august.

There is a tracker made by someone on another thread. You can follow that to check updates.

Regards,


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

TKB said:


> I have applied for SA SS. My Online Application Completed & Submitted(06 Jul 2012) and Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office(13 Jul 2012). Can anyone please tell me what will be the next step SA is going to take. How much i have to wait. I mean when i ll get next response.


my dates are almost same as yours.. Still waiting.. :ranger:


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Friends,

today my application status changed to "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application." Does that mean they are going to process my application? My skill assessment was done as "Software Engineer".I applied for SA sponsorship on 9th July.

Regards,
Sim


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

as far as the trend is seen, this message seems to be an intermediate message between 2 notification from SA (for reciept of complete set of docs) to the final nomination one. Refer link to see progress of another forum members' decision from SA govt.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-sa-ss-after-july-1-after-filing-eoi-10.html

All the best mate! do share your timelines and visa type applied.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

My skills are assessed as system analyst. Can i apply as system analyst for SA ss. Or can i apply under ict business analyst for SS


----------



## kaisarhossain (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi tryingaustralia,

I am going to re-validate my ACS Skill Assessment..looks like u did it too. can u pls tell me how long does it take to re-validate now-a-days pls?


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> My skills are assessed as system analyst. Can i apply as system analyst for SA ss. Or can i apply under ict business analyst for SS


No you can get SA SS for occupation for which you have not been assessed (here business analyst for you).

Yes you can apply for SA SS: 261112 Systems analyst High Availability IELTS 6.5 in each band

All the best


----------



## TKB (Jul 25, 2012)

hii everyone....anyone got response today..its first day of august and i m concerned bcoz first round of invitations will be sent in first week of august.
DID ANYONE GOT INVITATION...?


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

desi_aussie said:


> No you can get SA SS for occupation for which you have not been assessed (here business analyst for you).


Sorry for the typo. No you *can't* get SA SS for occupation for which you have not been assessed (here business analyst for you).


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

What kind of odd jobs are available in Adelaide? Yesterday I have gone through many posts and realized that IT jobs are very less there.


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for South Australia State Sponsorship(190). Meanwhile, seeking your valuable input to understand the IT job opportunities there. I have 5 years of experience as Software developer with expertise in BPM Lombardi. But when I searched for the same skill in South Australia, never found a single option. Is it possible to get a job in other fields there? My concern is I don`t have experience in any other filed other than Software Development.Please suggest.
> 
> Sim


Please help me for my application also, do I need any consultant or can do myself.

I done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program.

I really appreicate if you can email me or help me in my application process my alwani89 @ hotmail.com


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

immu999 said:


> i posted right after online submission i.e. 5th july, check your courier service if they hane delivered the package. Your agent must have got a tracking number


Hi Imran 
Please help me for my application also, do I need any consultant or can do myself.

I done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program.

I really appreicate if you can email me or help me in my application process my alwani89 @ hotmail.com


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Hi Imran
> Please help me for my application also, do I need any consultant or can do myself.
> 
> I done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program.
> ...


Hi Alwani, 

I saw someone already replied you on your query.. take your time and read the website he suggested, all information is given in it. 

you have done most of your work.. now select a state and apply for it.. its simple.

Regards,


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

immu999 said:


> Hi Alwani,
> 
> I saw someone already replied you on your query.. take your time and read the website he suggested, all information is given in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Imran, if you can email me some steps or add my in your skype my id is akberalwani.

I appreciate if you can chat or write step by step. I have few issues still not mentioned in my post.

Regards


----------



## TKB (Jul 25, 2012)

immu999 said:


> my dates are almost same as yours.. Still waiting.. :ranger:


Hi,

Today i got an update stating" Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application." Can anyone tell me what does this means..i mean whats the status of my application.. Did any one got this update.. ??????????????:confused2:


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

TKB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got an update stating" Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application." Can anyone tell me what does this means..i mean whats the status of my application.. Did any one got this update.. ??????????????:confused2:


Hi, 

this means that your application is in consideration and soon (~ 2 weeks) you will get the reply. 

Whats your occupation? 

Regards,


----------



## agentleman (Aug 11, 2012)

Java jobs are less. You can get a government jobs as well.


----------



## agentleman (Aug 11, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I do not have Band 7 in all IELTS module. Overall I have 7.5 but 6.5 in reading.
> I am eligible only for SA and NT. SA is better than NT I believe. What is your plan for job search? Can we get some other kind of job as well? I am not so biased towards IT.


Don't worry just put in your effort, you will get it.


----------



## agentleman (Aug 11, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Friends,
> 
> today my application status changed to "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application." Does that mean they are going to process my application? My skill assessment was done as "Software Engineer".I applied for SA sponsorship on 9th July.
> 
> ...


Dude,

Don't worry you will get the nomination very very soon. I got the nomination approved on 27th but now I'm waiting for invitation. I'm looking out for Java jobs in Adelaide.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi. I have submitted my application for SA on 8aug.how much time it takes for SS ? Still it shows submitted on my status.


----------



## TKB (Jul 25, 2012)

HI,
Thanks for replying and my occupation is "Computer Network and Systems Engineer". 

---TKB


----------

